# أسعار تأجير السيارات بدون سائق في تركيا



## السفر إلى تركيا (22 يونيو 2013)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 

*أسعار تأجير السيارات بدون سائق في تركيا*



 
*الرجاء الضغط على الصورة للتكبير*


 

 






 


 

*الرجاء الضغط على الصورة للتكبير *


 


 






 

*
الرجاء الضغط على الصورة للتكبير*​

 






 


 

*
الرجاء الضغط على الصورة للتكبير *


 


 






 


 

*الرجاء الضغط على الصورة للتكبير*


 






 
*40 $ دولار باليوم*


 



 


 ​
*50 $ دولار باليوم*


 


 






 
 

 

*40 $ دولار باليوم*


 






 


 

*50 $ دولار باليوم*


 






 


 

*35 $ دولار باليوم*


 






 


 
 
 
*[FONT=&quot]السفر إلى تركيا العالمية لكافة أنواع الحجوزات السياحية والفندقية والطيران في كل الدول العربية وبأفضل الأسعار ، لمزيد من المعلومات الرجاء زيارة موقع الشركة عبر الإنترنت أو عبر مكاتب الشركة في الدول العربية[/FONT]*


 





 
*[FONT=&quot]موقع الشركة عبر الإنترنت[/FONT]*


 
*www.safar-turkey.com*


 
*[FONT=&quot]إيميل الشركة[/FONT]*


 
*[email protected]*


 
*[FONT=&quot]أتصل بنا عبر سكايب[/FONT]*


 
*safar.turkey*


 
*[FONT=&quot]صفحة الشركة على الفيس بوك[/FONT]*


 
*www.facebook.com/safar.turkey*


 
*[FONT=&quot]قناة الشركة على اليوتيوب[/FONT]*


 
*http://www.youtube.com/safarturkey*


 
*[FONT=&quot]مدونة الشركة عبر بلوغر[/FONT]*


 
*http://safar-turkey.blogspot.com*


 
*[FONT=&quot]رقم هاتف الشركة[/FONT]*


 *[FONT=&quot]00902129090177[/FONT]*​


----------

